# Vostok - Neptune



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Inspired by my new found ability to post pictures. here are some of my Neptune.

The metal braclet that it came with was removed very quickly as the quality was appalling , it flexed, twisted, would not fix correctly on the clasp etc.

The Brown strap and fixings had to be adapted and the holes for the fixing pins enlarged by drilling them out with horendous consequences, the drill found avery hard flaw in the lug and subsequently broke, becoming jammed in. I needed to slit the lug using a small cutting disc in dremel type rotary tool. any way here are the pics.

Geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Geoff,

I remember your original post about the Neptune bracelet, that was back in August when I joined the forum.









I still have my Neptune on the original bracelet and it has fared quite well, watch the edge of the rotating bezel it's only plaited.

I agree that the bracelet is not that good. You have been a lot braver than I would dare by removing it. But the results are amazing, I'm so impressed and very glad you got it sorted out.

You are a brave man.


----------



## geoff (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks Stan

That was my first step into the the relentless and complusive world of watches much to the disgust of my wife ( why do you want another watch!!!!!winge, winge ) I just buy a new one and wear it at work. I am currently plucking up the courage to buy her a nice automatic and introduce to the world of real watches, not something to tell the time on, but unless it requires painting, wall papering etc. it is a waste of money. who earns it for christsake I don't smoke i rarely drink had a heart attack at the end of 2002 so am only fed a boring low fat diet no chips no sausages I NEED SOME PLEASURE.

We've been married for 33 years and would not change her ( UNLESS OF COURSE THE RIGHT MODEL CAME ALONG)

Geoff


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Geoff,

The Neptune was my first step into the world of watch collecting too.









Sorry you have to eat boring stuff but I guess we all should.









Enjoy your watches, I nearly bought it ten years ago and it makes you realise that life is fragile. We spend to much time worrying about crap when we should be doing things that make us happy.

Besides, anyone brave enough to modify a Neptune has earned the right to own as many watches as he wants.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Geoff

Great pictures and well done for sorting out the broken drill bit. They are very easy to break - and sods to remove - especially as it would've been a small diameter drill bit for the job you were doing. The watch looks excellent on its new strap - I haven't made up my mind about the dial yet


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks great Geoff


----------

